# Grabbing back your own gift



## debodun (Dec 24, 2016)

I have a friend that says whenever she is involved in a holiday grab bag, she takes back what she put in. To me it seems kind of silly. Why not just keep the gift and not participate in the grab bag?


----------



## Debby (Feb 2, 2017)

Maybe she had an experience where she grabbed some other gift and it turned out to be something she hated but she always likes what she buys for 'someone else'?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 2, 2017)

That is so funny,at least she knows she will be happy with the gift.


----------



## Wilberforce (Feb 2, 2017)

Maybe she uses the same one over and over again, it would save a lot of shopping and expense


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 2, 2017)

Lulz.


----------



## jujube (Feb 3, 2017)

We used to have wonderful "pitch-in dinners" at our church when I was growing up.  People would bring their particular specialties....the best fried chicken in the world, the most wonderful chocolate cakes, etc.  

Our next-door neighbor and her family would only eat what they had brought.  There they would sit, with nothing but green bean casserole or ham slices or whatever it was that she had made on their plates.  Her explanation was "I don't know what kind of kitchens the other food was prepared in", which is pretty insulting in my opinion. 

What would even be the purpose of coming?


----------

